# Cooking onboard for a weekend



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Any fun, easy, great tasting ideas for the family?


----------



## sord (Feb 11, 2001)

Try Buritos or Fajitas. All you need is a frypan, meat (anything) onions, burito spice mix and cheese. Some lettuce and sour cream helps. They are fun and easy in one pan.


----------

